# Admitted/Wait listed UCLA MFA directing students



## Dafness (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Guys, I just wanted to know who has been admitted or wait listed at UCLA? Are any of you guys planning to attend?  I have been wait listed and UCLA is my first choice.


----------



## Unknown User (Apr 8, 2011)

I was accepted and plan to attend. Good luck Dafness, hope they offer you a spot.


----------

